# Is super sensitivity a thing?



## dk8594 (Jul 1, 2019)

The recent talks about insulin got me thinking about pre and intra-workout nutrition and for the first time in years I had a shake 90 mins pre-workout.

It consisted of:
Protein: 31 grams
Carbs 85 grams (12 grams sugar)
Fat 3.5 grams

When I got to the gym, I was sweating bullets, my heart was racing, and I felt foggy.  I sat down on a bench in the locker room, changed out of my soaked clothing and left.  

Background:  I normally eat a lower carb diet of <100 carbs a day, I had a cup of coffee prior to workout (same as always).  Also, came home, had a 1,500 calorie meal, took a nap, and now feel fine.

Is it possible I went hypoglycemic since I am not used to that amount of carbs?  Something else I should be considering?


----------



## Spongy (Jul 2, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> The recent talks about insulin got me thinking about pre and intra-workout nutrition and for the first time in years I had a shake 90 mins pre-workout.
> 
> It consisted of:
> Protein: 31 grams
> ...



This happens to me sometimes when I've been low carb and then suddenly have a lot of carbs.  What was your carb source?


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 2, 2019)

Spongy said:


> This happens to me sometimes when I've been low carb and then suddenly have a lot of carbs.  What was your carb source?



It was half a muscle tech weight gainer and half a scoop of cell tech creatine ( the kind premixed with dextrose) It is the only thing I changed for today.  Think I should just do a quarter to ease into it or skip it completely?


----------



## DF (Jul 2, 2019)

I know of 1 thing that will do this to me.  Having a plate of pancakes with syrup.  It's a shitty ass feeling & I get the shakes, cold sweats & a foggy feeling.


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2019)

I cry when Seeker yells at me. 

I’m AT LEAST “very sensitive”.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 3, 2019)

I tried using vitargo during my workout a while back and got jittery and sweating with elevated heart rate. I thought it maybe reacted weird with my preworkout carbs because it has a lot of carbs so I never tried again.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 3, 2019)

I wonder if it’s metabolism/heat related. I’m usually low carb too and I know my body temperature suffers a bit when I’m lower cal. Maybe the extra carbs kicked things into overdrive and the workout added to it?


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 3, 2019)

Viduus said:


> I wonder if it’s metabolism/heat related. I’m usually low carb too and I know my body temperature suffers a bit when I’m lower cal. Maybe the extra carbs kicked things into overdrive and the workout added to it?



Could have been something like that. Didn’t even get to the workout, but something kicked into over drive.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2019)

Damn I thought tool and I were the only ones who get this. When I use tren it tends to be worse but that's probably because I cut my calories so hard.

Hypo is a symptom. Your sugar could have been in normal range but the quick carb load followed by a fast drop will cause the feeling. 

I stopped using sugars pre workout and drank gay-tor-aids intra and that generally helps.


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2019)

I had it happen once, post leg workout. I put 100g of dextrose and 25g whey in a shake and pounded it. Absolutely horrible feeling. 50g of liquid carbohydrate is my limit now.


----------

